# Mexican presentation



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

Having been here less than a month, we can't help thinking that the Mexicans have a great sense of style. Maybe it's rose-colored glasses, but some of the lighting fixtures, furniture and other items we've seen just look snappier than NoB.

Even my omeprazol from Costco looks like it was gift-boxed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Wait until you hear them play instruments or sing! Mexico is alive with color, style, music and smiles.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

One of the things I really like about living in Mexico is some of the sounds. There is the steam whistle of the street carts selling roasted yams and bananas (camote and plantano) with cream, the cow bells on the trash collectors, the whistle of the knife sharpener, the singsong "Zeta, Zeta, Zeta gas" of the trucks selling propane. The trucks with loud speakers selling tamales, or fruits and vegetables, or buying used appliances and mattresses are a little harder to like especially when they park near you, but I like even them.


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've never heard the Zeta Gas song...but I do love the El Gas song. My mexican friends think I'm strange, but it reminds me that I'm in México and makes me happy!


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

In the "Carlos and Charles" discos there is a sign, 
"IF THE MUSIC IS TOO LOUD, YOU ARE TOO OLD. GO hOME!" 
That is the way I think of foriegners in Mexico. If you don´t like the music, go home. I love everything about Mexico. I don´t want to change a thing.


----------

